# Not sure what to think about this theme park



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like zombies are going more mainstream than ever...
Guess I have to check it out.

http://www.hauntedterrorville.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't have too many zombies


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If the structures are a normal part of this paintball park then this works out brilliantly for the owners. You already have the property and the layout, so all you have to do is basically add the zombies and collect the money.
I couldn't see anything of the haunt itself, none of the links on the site worked for me, so my comments are based upon the changing images in the background.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Agree with fontgeek. I could see this paying off really well especially with the popularity of zombies right now. There are quite a few of these popping up around the country. 
There is a push in Detroit right now to use an old run down part of town as a zombie survival type scenario where you try and survive through the night with zombies chasing you down. Also some "shooter" type settings in around England. There you get to shoot the zombies with airsoft guns and unless it is a headshot they keep coming. I believe they have a mall and a mansion.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Could be fun!


----------

